# Bob Burtons Speed Cubing for the Iphone and Ipad



## Scotty T (Jan 7, 2012)

Visit the Apps store and have Bob Burtons algorithm catalog available to you offline.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/events.php?eventId=333


----------

